# How many users do you have on your ignore list?



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Five so far for me.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

zero


There is an ignore option ?!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

19


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

None.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

0, but I'm probably on a bunch of people's ignore list


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Seven because their posts and threads are rather annoying in the sections that I lurk on OR because they kept on messaging me nonsense. I think that I added 5 to my ignore list in 2013, 2 in 2012. and none in 2010+2011. I don't come on here as often these days though, so I guess it's not worth it now.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

aGenericUsername said:


> 0, but I'm probably on a bunch of people's ignore list


 +1


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

None but many are on my **** list.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Zero.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Zero, seems a little childish to me but each to their own.


Yeah... how could you hate someone enough to flat out ignore everything they say? I can only be annoyed with someone for a few minutes and then the feeling subsides.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

None. If I don't like someone's attitude I'll just bypass their posts.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

None. No one has pissed me off that much.



...yet


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

anyone who i suspect is from the misc


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

None.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Just one person. I found him annoying and he almost got me banned back in the day, so I thought it would be smarter to ignore him, rather than "argue".


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

A lot. Higher than my fingers I can count. Like 7 or something.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

think I had KnownParallel on my list for 5 days because he was making 18 topics/day about the hardships of being an Indian man in a western world.

miss that guy...


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

1. There was this Pakistani ******* bragging about how he conquered his SA in a pm to me.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

never knew about that option.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

None for me.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

None but pretty sure I'm on a few


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

146,091.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

None, but there are four people here that I ignore, I don't read their posts or reply to them. There are a couple of psychos here...really scary.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think about 5 or so. Some people here have really poor attitudes about some things and I'd rather not have to deal with their negativity. I'm sure I'm on at least a few people's which means I'm doing a good job. :b


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

9, I think. I often end up responding to them anyway but I like the ignore list so I don't necessarily see everything they post


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

None. Even though there are and have been some people whose posts consistently made/make me cringe, I'm still way too curious to actually block anyone. Or maybe I'm just a masochist.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

0. I'm probably on someone's though. I just have that feeling.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

0.
I would most likely only ignore people for insults.
I have no clue if I am on someone's list. I have insulted nobody so if I am ignored by someone, then it's their problem. I don't care.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

18, but all from years ago. Haven't added any in a long time.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Just a couple of haters, some people that depress me.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

None. I ignore people the old fashioned way


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Zero, currently. 
x__x


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

All users on SAS have me on the ignore list, and I have -1 friends on facebook (


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> 19


OMG - really? :eek That's a lot of people!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> All users on SAS have me on the ignore list, and I have -1 friends on facebook (


I only have Fakebook because I tried to fine my brother. He doesn't have an account....I haven't logged in in over a year. I would feel like Mark Zuckerberg would be making even more money off of me if I logged in :lol.

No, you aren't on my ignore list :teeth.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

None. No one has done enough for me to completely ignore them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

None. I'm pretty sure I'm on a few people's though XD


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I only have Fakebook because I tried to fine my brother. He doesn't have an account....I haven't logged in in over a year. I would feel like Mark Zuckerberg would be making even more money off of me if I logged in :lol.
> 
> No, you aren't on my ignore list :teeth.


If I come to think about it, I opened a facebook account for my cousin. he was playing cityville and said to make an account to send him money on that game, so I did, and gave him my password so he could enter anytime and send money :b

If i think about being on someone's ignore list, a girl from my city (thats a rare thing on sas). We talked everyday for over a month, then I teased her, she took it personally and put me on ignore.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> All users on SAS have me on the ignore list, and I have -1 friends on facebook (


Not on my ignore list - you've done nothing wrong


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> If I come to think about it, I opened a facebook account for my cousin. he was playing cityville and said to make an account to send him money on that game, so I did, and gave him my password so he could enter anytime and send money :b


Is that a money-making scheme? :lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is that a money-making scheme? :lol


Yeah, he even uses his son's and wife's fb accounts to send money, now he's got a bad *** city in cityville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Yeah, he even uses his son's and wife's fb accounts to send money, now he's got a bad *** city in cityville


I am going to have to look up that game.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> 19





millenniumman75 said:


> OMG - really? :eek That's a lot of people!


Don't worry. You're not on it.

However one person posting in this thread _*is*_ on it. Who could it be? :troll


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Seven years on SAS and 17 years on the internet, I've never used an ignore feature on anything anywhere.

Over the past month or two, I've considered using it for the first time _ever_ because I am a little _sick and tired_ of seeing _certain things_ from a _certain someone_ here, and since there's nothing I can say about it, it's like - either deal with it, or hide it from sight.

I probably won't, though, and will just keep hoping it stops. You know, kind of like that toothache you hope will go away on its own instead of having to see a dentist over it.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I only add people who I don't want viewing my profile on my ignore list(privacy settings). So about 10 people -a couple that probably never log on(mostly trolls from chat). Other than that I don't actually want anyone on there cuz I can ignore most people myself.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Over the past month or two, I've considered using it for the first time _ever_ because I am a little _sick and tired_ of seeing _certain things_ from a _certain someone_ here, and since there's nothing I can say about it, it's like - either deal with it, or hide it from sight.


Ooh... Ooh... Is it me?


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

About 8. Toxic people go there right away. No sense getting infected.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Zero.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> Ooh... Ooh... Is it me?


That's not even Katy Perry in her Elmo shirt :lol.

I am glad I am not on it.

Next month marks nine years on SAS for me. I only had one person on my ignore list....this was after he and I exchanged PMs for three days one weekend - he went into a tirade (definite anger issues) and decided to attack me personally (multiple times) as a moderator. He went too far with one PM, and it was sent to the other mods. I put him on ignore, but he was permanently banned very soon afterwards. One of the current mods here know who I am talking about because he was also friends with this guy. We thought he was a calm, cool dude, but he really snapped. :um That is the only time I have ever used the ignore feature.

That's why I ask about the 19 - are there like multiple pages or does it appear like your friends list? :stu That's an area of the site that I don't know much about.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Man, all these indirect insults are getting me paranoid. 

Why can't people just come out and say things?


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

If you block people does it block the pics they post too?>


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

blue_blue said:


> If you block people does it block the pics they post too?>


I assume you mean pics they post in their comments and not stuff from albums and the like.

Well, it hides the contents of their posts but you can choose to view any of their comments individually.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

1 now. I had 3 but one banned himself and the other got perma-banned a while ago.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

zero


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I only have two people on it, not because I dislike them, its just I don't like seeing their avatars.


this thread is a horrible idea btw.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

1 because he tried to manipulate me with flattery :bah

I might as well remove him because the feature yields virtually no benefits for me unless I'm getting spammed.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I assume you mean pics they post in their comments and not stuff from albums and the like.
> 
> Well, it hides the contents of their posts but you can choose to view any of their comments individually.


Right. I mean if they post pics in threads.

and where can I find this block feature?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

blue_blue said:


> Right. I mean if they post pics in threads.
> 
> and where can I find this block feature?


Go to "My account" and then on the bottom left there's "Edit ignore list".


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

ZERO!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's not even Katy Perry in her Elmo shirt :lol.
> 
> I am glad I am not on it.
> 
> ...


2010???

you were ugly during that year! brrrrrrr:blank


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

None. But I heard it's useless anyways.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

straightarrows said:


> 2010???
> 
> you were ugly during that year! brrrrrrr:blank


 It was before that.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's not even Katy Perry in her Elmo shirt :lol.


:um I believe that is Diora Baird, my man


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Well now that I know this exists there's one on my ignore list. Is the ignore list just for me? or does it also block that person from seeing my posts? Because I don't want them seeing and responding to me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Gwynevere said:


> Well now that I know this exists there's one on my ignore list. Is the ignore list just for me? or does it also block that person from seeing my posts? Because I don't want them seeing and responding to me.


I think they can still see and reply to your posts.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I think they can still see and reply to your posts.


Yes, and you will still get quote notifications every time they do. It's really annoying.

You can also see their posts when other people quote them.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

What's with heaps of people thinking and saying they are probably on a bunch of other peoples ignore lists? Most of you guys aren't THAT annoying.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

None. Haven't been emotionally invested enough here to let someone get under my skin *yet*.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

94


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Limmy said:


> 94


 OMG! For real?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

mark101 said:


> Zero, seems a little childish to me but each to their own.


 Just for that, Mark....... 

No, I can't do it 

I don't have anyone on ignore. But I can see why people do. And I'd consider it, just for those reposting ridiculous threads about "what girls want" and "nice guys".


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't have anyone blocked; don't intend to block anyone either! 

...unless they spam me with messages about how to save on car insurance, then I might make an exception! :clap


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

3


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

27


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

3


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I really want to make a "post everyone on your ignore list" thread, but I fear the mods will ban hammer it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

scooby said:


> What's with heaps of people thinking and saying they are probably on a bunch of other peoples ignore lists? Most of you guys aren't THAT annoying.


I'm not afraid to tell someone when I disagree with them, and it annoys the hell out of some people. I'd say there's very little chance I'm not on somebody's


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

4


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> 4


Am I on it? Please tell me what I have to do to get on it. :boogie


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

arnie said:


> I really want to make a "post everyone on your ignore list" thread, but I fear the mods will ban hammer it.


I was just talking in general. Like there are always people saying, "There are SOME people on this forum who..." etc


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


> Am I on it? Please tell me what I have to do to get on it. :boogie


Keep trying. Maybe one day your dreams will come true. Although you could always add me to yours if it's bothering you that much.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not afraid to tell someone when I disagree with them, and it annoys the hell out of some people. I'd say there's very little chance I'm not on somebody's


Me too. I think you're much more polite about disagreeing with people than I can be though. Should I be worried I'm on peoples lists? Actually I don't care so much Rather, should I expect to be on peoples lists too? Genuine curiosity question.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG! For real?


lol no, i have none, i just wanted to feel special


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

None. 

I almost put a couple people on there, but I might end up missing an interesting thread that they put up, so...

If they're pissing me off, I'll get over it eventually.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

musiclover55 said:


> None.
> 
> I almost put a couple people on there, but I might end up missing an interesting thread that they put up, so...
> 
> If they're pissing me off, I'll get over it eventually.


Sometimes the people that keep the life-blood of the forum going and the people you really want to ignore are one in the same. People that can attract hate are usually people that can contribute an opinion or something interesting or at least unique.

Though I don't apply that to users that just aim for schadenfreude and post contentious threads purely for the sake of contention.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Why would I ignore anybody? The mods here are pretty strict, people would get perma-banned long before they came close to affecting me.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not afraid to tell someone when I disagree with them, and it annoys the hell out of some people. I'd say there's very little chance I'm not on somebody's


Yes what is that all about, why do people take disagreement as a personal insult, it's very odd, do they really expect everyone in life to just agree with them lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Schmosby said:


> The mods here are pretty strict, people would get perma-banned long before they came close to affecting me.


This is so far from the truth that it isn't even funny. :con


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> This is so far from the truth that it isn't even funny. :con


You think they are too lenient?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Schmosby said:


> You think they are too lenient?


Yes, but I don't want to go on a rant about it because it will just get deleted and there's no point.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

None.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

1


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

All of you :lol You said that? :sus :b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I believe there was only one. Someone who is not on here anymore.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I have none on my list.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

none lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

0.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Would it be against the rules to post the actual names of people on my ignore list.

I might get an infration for this but here's mine:

-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Just the one obsessive creep who prints out my every post, laminates them and masturbates frantically to them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mine is public. If you can see my albums, you can see my ignore. I think people should be notified when someone adds them to their ignore list so they aren't pointlessly making a bunch of posts to people who aren't reading them. But whatever.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Zero.


Being dumb has advantages. You never know when people are insulting you.


----------



## blacknight112 (Dec 11, 2013)

Cero


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

RandomNobody said:


> Zero, gynevere used to be in it but now he is banned.


I think he is a she.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Zero. I find the ignore list completely useless. I'd rather have the option to completely _block _them, because quite a few people on this site have harassed me & nothing was done about it. So putting them on my ignore list doesn't stop them from contacting me if they really want to. They can see me but I can't see them when they do/say something horrible. It's really stupid.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

zero I think.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Still 0.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

None at the moment but have had a couple before.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol zero
the ignore list is for chicks i think 
idk why an sas dude would have to go to those extreme measures :b


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Zero. But I am sure I am on other people's list.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Slytherclaw said:


> I'd rather have the option to completely _block _them, because quite a few people on this site have harassed me & nothing was done about it. So putting them on my ignore list doesn't stop them from contacting me if they really want to. They can see me but I can't see them when they do/say something horrible. It's really stupid.


I've had the same happen to me on here - little is done about harassment here. I'm sorry that you had to go through that.


----------

